# Cool forum.



## Renorc (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

you drew/painted that??

its amazing!!!


----------



## StudioColrouphobia (Apr 5, 2009)

Android089 said:


> you drew/painted that??
> 
> its amazing!!!


No, it's a photo. The suit was made by GW somewhere in the early 90's and has been showcased several times on GW-webpage and in both WD, Inferno and Warhammer Monthly...


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

Looks sweet as there. Good pic


----------



## Tensiu (Aug 15, 2009)

Photo's awesome, but look at that


----------

